# 2016 passat se w/tech speaker upgrade



## mcuevas12 (Apr 17, 2016)

Hi all, I want to replace the my passat stock speakers but I can't find the exact size and number of speakers. 
Can anyone help? 

Based on the 2015 passat I can estimate the door speakers are 6.5" for the front and back but what about the front and back windows speakers? 
Are just tweeters and if so what size. 
OH and also do you have any recommendations on speakers and amp. 
I can probably remove the door trim and wire them directly to the head unit and was just going to have a shop wire the new amp. 
Thanks 

Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## giantsnation (Dec 15, 2014)

mcuevas12 said:


> Hi all, I want to replace the my passat stock speakers but I can't find the exact size and number of speakers.
> Can anyone help?
> 
> Based on the 2015 passat I can estimate the door speakers are 6.5" for the front and back but what about the front and back windows speakers?
> ...


Eliminate the rear speakers - they're pointless. The front doors are 6.5" and the tweeters by the window are 1 inch tweeters. However, almost nothing is a "direct fit" because the door ones are riveted and they use a special connector. 

here is my build - http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7155664-SQ-Car-Audio-Build and recently I added dual 8" JL Audio subwoofer + 500 watt amp in the trunk.


----------

